# [Q] What is MpDecision



## howpathetic (Nov 21, 2012)

hi, 

can anyone telle what is mpdecision? Its better have mpdecision disabled or not? Thanks :cyclops:


----------



## mahg (Nov 23, 2012)

Check this out: http://www.scottsroms.com/showthread.php/447-CPU1-governor-change-with-MPDECISION-file-script


----------



## Der_Schubi (Dec 28, 2012)

Working link for all who felt over the dead one above:
[...]

[Not working anymore!!!]


----------



## shekinahsmoke (Aug 5, 2013)

this works for all android phones?


----------



## fipsy (Sep 15, 2017)

Der_Schubi said:


> Working link for all who felt over the dead one above:

Click to collapse



It's not only dead but meanwhile leads to sites with malicious conent! So it should be removed.


----------



## alexander255 (Jan 20, 2018)

Archived version of original link is here:

https ://web.archive. org/web/20120815114531/http ://www .scottsroms. com:80/showthread.php/447-CPU1-governor-change-with-MPDECISION-file-script
(Drop all the spaces I cannot post clickable links )

… the content is not terribly useful through, IMHO.


----------

